# icd 10 code for IUD check ups



## jennicourt (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm fairly new to ob/gyn coding. We are billing a 99212 with dx z30431 for a six month check on iud's and AR Medicaid is denying the claims. any help is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2016)

In many states any type of contraceptive management is not covered by Medicaid.  The code is correct for the dx.


----------

